# How come no pictures yet on JL new release?



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

It's almost september and still no pictures of bowtie brigade??? I dont remember if they send a picture of second release of fast and furious before they sell them? or am i wrong? or something to do with the company being sold? I hope they still have those mopar muscle new release this coming november. 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

WesJY said:


> I hope they still have those mopar muscle new release this coming november.
> 
> Wes


Yeah, me too!  rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Rumors are flying... :freak: 

Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

They typically show test shots of the new cars a couple of months ahead of the actual release. The lack of such evidence would lead one to believe that the probability of the Bowties coming in September is slim to none. There are a couple of things we've learned so far, through 10 slot car releases:

1) The release dates for the first run JL products always slip. That's just the way it is. 

2) When they finally do ship they are usually well worth the wait. 

The posted release dates are a goal and they try to meet that goal. But when you're manufacturing something halfway around the world any little slips and delays are compounded. Even if the cars were being manufactured today JL would be hard pressed to get them into the retail channel by September. Having a major regime change right in the middle of a development cycle was also bound to cause a few delays for the next couple of releases. 

I hope to see the Bowties by Christmas and the Mopars by Super Bowl Sunday or Daytona speedweeks. If they come earlier, great. If the come later, so what.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Just as long as they do arrive.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*New release date for Bowtie Brigade Thunderjets*

Just received my *Product Availability Update* from RC2/PM for September 2004 and it now shows that the *Bowtie Brigade R1* release date of *11/15/2004*!
I have been emailing two different contacts within RC2 for images of both the Bowtie Brigade Thunderjets and the Mopar Muscle X-Tractions but so far nothing is available for release. I have seen three of the prototypes, including the '67 Corvette Coupe, '62 Bubble Top Impala and the '59 Impala Convertible but was told I could not release images until they have been approved.

As I receive info, I will pass it along!

Anyone that wants to pre-order can do so via my website at www.motorcitytoyz.com 

PS Just so you know, I still need to update my site with new info and will do so today!

Motor City Toyz
[email protected]


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

that's a relief to know they are still coming..

Thanks
Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

motorcitytoyz said:


> I have seen three of the prototypes, including the '67 Corvette Coupe, '62 Bubble Top Impala and the '59 Impala Convertible but was told I could not release images until they have been approved.
> 
> Motor City Toyz
> [email protected]


Based on what you were shown, what are your thoughts?  rr


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Yea, what RR said!



--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

The three cars that were shown to me had lots of detail and were simply awesome.
The '67 Corvette Roadster will be a great addition to the Chevy slot car line and the '59 Impala Convertible (shown with top up) looked real nice too! My favorite was the '62 Impala Bubble Top.

As soon as I am cleared to release the images, I will do so. I have heard that someone may have a few of the samples on display during the Fest but have not been able to comfirm this yet. 

Have a great holiday weekend!
Motor City Toyz


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

MCT,
Thanks!
rr


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*Images of the Bowtie Brigade R1 Prototypes*

I just wanted to let everyone know that I have been given the okay to release some of the images of the Bowtie Brigade R1 slot cars.

Please remember that these are not the "finished product" but working samples.
These images were emailed to me yesterday afternoon and I confirmed with RC2/PM that I have been given the right to release them.

I have uploaded the images to my website at www.motorcitytoyz.com 

The direct link to the page with the images that were released to me is: 
http://www.motorcitytoyz.com/ComingSoon.html

Please email me if you have any questions.

Thanks! Have a great weekend.

Jeff Clemence 
Motor City Toyz


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks Jeff. Totally cool, can't wait!!!!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I looked again. Looks like they will have skinny tires. Lets hope.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Jeff, Thank you VERY much for posting those pics...........I've never purchased an entire case of slots before .....but this will be a must have series... :thumbsup:


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

*Very Cool!!*

Thanks for the preview, Jeff!!:thumbsup: 

In the immortal words of Dan Ackroyd: Looking good, Billy Ray!! 


NICK DANGER


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOOOOOHOOOOO!

they look GOOD...

one question: is something missing off the rocker panel of the Vette ragtop? it looks like it's too short...

--rick


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

I'd say the side pipes are missing on the Ragtop Vette. But remember, these are prototypes so anything is possible!

NICK DANGER


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Ahhh, whetting the appetite for some more new slot cars! Can't wait for these to arrive, then the Mopars, and rumor has it next year is Blue Oval time......


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Thank You for the pics... Wow, is all I can say! Bill Grumpy Jenkins Impala... way too cool.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Alright we've seen the prototypes , now where are the pre-productions samples ? AND did anyone else metion or notice the the old chevy's have rear wheel wells that won't allow the Tuff ones tires and wheels to stick out ? Does that mean new wheel and tires on this round ?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

My guess on the wheel wells is that the rear end will be jacked up and/or the body made wider than a conventional TJet to accomodate the TuffOne format wheels.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> or the body made wider than a conventional TJet to accomodate the TuffOne format wheels.


Man, that would be one wide body!  rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I think someone replied a few months ago about about these bodies being slightly wider, along the same lines as the Boss Mustang, but not to the point where the fenders would cover the rear wheels. That would require something like an AFX sized body. I'll be very plesantly surprised if they come with narrow wheels that give a more natural look. However, I'm fully expecting that they will have the same TuffOnes style wheels as the previous 7 releases and be up in the back to make it fit. Hey, perhaps the delay is due to a new wheel design???


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Looking at the pics again , I see the rear body post looks pretty long, meaning they are probably going to just go with the Jacked up rear end look. Which would be much better than them making these things wide enough to cover the rear tires.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I agree Piz, hopefully they'll leave the wide-body design to the customizers. I can live with filing the post down and using stock Aurora wheels. I really wish they would consider a new wheel style too. I mean, they did great with the pull-back series' wheels. The should just re-engineer them--if nothing else. Also I don't think anyone else has brought this up, but doesn't the roof on the top-up convertible Vette look a little tall? 
cheers


----------

